
Free software ain't free to make, pal, it's expensive: Mozilla to bankro - rolph
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/06/11/mozilla_firefox_premium_services/
======
ohiovr
Why does it have to be a VPN? If money is what they need they could establish
a casino as they are rather profitable..

Not that I have anything against VPNs or anything but its just another
product. Why would a VPN service save the bacon?

I know that sounds dickish because it is, but I want to make free software
projects myself and I want free software to flourish. Yet to survive we have
to invent entire side businesses just to keep it alive.

~~~
ecaradec
I think a vpn operated by mozilla is at least something that I can have trust
in.

~~~
NullPrefix
It's ProtonVPN

